# Please help me find this beautiful cello piece



## cgubishruns (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello, I was watching a Korean movie recently (it was alright) and in one scene, I heard a beautiful cello piece. I've already tried looking for the piece and my knowledge on cello pieces is limited, so I was hoping if someone could find it as it would be greatly appreciated. The piece starts at 4:29 and ends at 6:50 in this video: 



. Thank you


----------



## tebw (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think it's anything I'm afraid - just part of the 'crossover'-style soundtrack by Jae-jin Lee. Good luck trying to find that!


----------

